
ResistFingerprinting makes Firefox forget window size, maximized state - sm4rk0
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1402557
======
LinuxBender
From the link, I get this:

    
    
        This site uses HTTP Strict Transport Security (HSTS) to specify that Firefox may only connect to it securely. As a result, it is not possible to add an exception for this certificate.

~~~
sm4rk0
Check some of these solutions:
[https://superuser.com/questions/964142/mozilla-firefox-
wont-...](https://superuser.com/questions/964142/mozilla-firefox-wont-connect-
to-google-ie-can) [https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/1202311](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1202311)

